# Uninstalling SQL Sever from SBS 2008?



## NozzaC (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm trying to install ACT! onto SBS2008 but it will not install due to some kind of SQL Server problem - ACT installs it's own version of SQL Server during its installation. ACT have instructed me to uninstall all SQL Server from the server so their product can complete its installation.

However I'm concerned that this might cause problems with SBS 2008. Will it? No other apps, as far as I can tell, use SQL Server but does SBS 2008 use it itself in anyway? An app called SBSMonitoring appear to use it?

Thanks


----------

